# Looking for a Scoop/U-Neck Wholesaler in California



## Localitees (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Hoping I can get some help finding a quality manufacturer or wholesaler in California for a very specific kind of t-shirt style. In particular, I'm looking for a scoop neck (aka u-neck) mens t-shirt similar in style to this and this. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## linapparel (Oct 12, 2010)

I TRY TO PM TO YOU BUT YOURBOX IS FULL.PLEASE P. TO ME 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Localitees (Jun 12, 2013)

@linapparel you should be able to PM me now!


----------

